# How do you post an article?🤷‍♀️



## MapleValleyAcresPoultry (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi all, 
I'm still new to BYH, i only joined for one reason, so i could write articles on rabbits. But how do you post an article on here? It's not the same as BYC...which i'm familiar with. 

Do i just "post a resource'?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MapleValleyAcresPoultry (Oct 18, 2021)

Anyone?
@casportpony 
@Baymule 
@Bruce


----------



## casportpony (Oct 18, 2021)

MapleValleyAcresPoultry said:


> Anyone?
> @casportpony
> @Baymule
> @Bruce





			https://www.backyardherds.com/articles/add


----------



## MapleValleyAcresPoultry (Oct 19, 2021)

casportpony said:


> https://www.backyardherds.com/articles/add
> 
> 
> View attachment 87948


Thank you so much! I thought that's how you did it, but i just wanted to make sure!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2021)

I never posted an article. I just ran through it and Add resource, then click on where you want to post it is correct-or at least it looks that way!


----------



## MapleValleyAcresPoultry (Oct 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I never posted an article. I just ran through it and Add resource, then click on where you want to post it is correct-or at least it looks that way!


Thank you! I got it and posted one.


----------

